# Wolf MWC24 Oven Clock



## mst129 (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi everyone,

My Wolf MWC24 in-wall oven/microwave (manufactured April 2007) is behaving strangely - and it's not the first time this has happened. Essentially what is happening is that the clock on the oven is running fast. Each "minute" is approximately 45 seconds. (The clock on the microwave functions normally.)

The problem began after a power failure.

The strange part is that it happened before - in the summer of 2010. It was also after a power failure. I believe the warranty was 1 year parts/labor and 5 years parts, so I had to pay for the labor, but the ERC that was replaced was covered.

Now the oven is JUST out of warranty.  Will Wolf provide me a "goodwill" compensation for (at least part of) the costs, or do I have to pay for everything myself?

Is there something obvious I'm not looking at, or something an electrician could inspect before I potentially shell out big bucks?

Any advice would be appreciated!

- mst129


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Only way to find out is to call them and ask.
There's nothing an electrician can do about it.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Wolf is one of those companies that it is hard to get parts through other ways. You can check with local companies that do restaurant work, and see what they say about the cost to order the new control board.


----------

